

Ask HN: Can someone from Google please pass on a message to the Feedburner team? - jeremydavid

Dear Feedburner Team,<p>Please go to your support forum and read the messages posted there: your account migration system is broken.<p>http://groups.google.com/group/feedburner-services/topics<p>"Another acct that can't be migrated"
"Can't Migrate Acct"
"Forgot username and email"
"lost my FeedBurner ID"<p>And mine: http://groups.google.com/group/feedburner-services/browse_thread/thread/e6f6eb3e436126e3<p>There is no way to retrieve your feedburner user ID. I have successfully reset my password, but I am still unable to log in because "The username or password for your FeedBurner account was incorrect."<p>Please fix this! I have been trying to log in and turn off feedburner for months.
======
JoachimSchipper
HN is not the Google helpdesk.

~~~
jeremydavid
Thanks Joachim.

I posted here as a last resort, because I have been unable to contact them
through any other means.

Google does not have a "helpdesk", and they do not even read their own help
forums.

If you have a suggestion for me to reach them another way, I would be
delighted to hear it.

